# ZZP Front brakes : Problems...



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

*ZZP Front brake kit : Problems...*

For those who saw my previous Thread, i did some Lapping for the 1st time with my Cruze a week ago and experienced major Brake Overheat and failure after 5 laps...

So, i ordered the ZZP Front brake kit and it was installed today !














So with the kit you have the instructions on how to install it and on that sheet of paper, its rather straith forward... But in reality, it wasnt.

1st problem was the back shield, since the Discs are 12'', it doesnt fit. A rather small problem, since w/o the sheild you have a better air flow / cooling, but you loose your protection from occational rocks and dirt. It wasnt writen in the instructions.

2nd problem was the top braket to hold the Pads in place so they dont vibrate. (Our stock brakes dont have that...) The provided braket isnt the right shape to fit in the hole, so some grinding needed to be done. It wasnt writen in the instructions.

3rd problem was leeking oil lines. The kit use the stock oil lines, but with new Bolts and washers. The problem is that the threads that hold those bolts are not properly machined on the Calipers and the Bolts are not able to hold properly the oil lines in place, so there was leakage. So the mecanic was obligated to use a tap and die set to rethread both holes so that the bolts could stay tight.

So has you can see, it wasnt a panic inducing situation, but it was anoying and like always when you modify stuff, its never realy bolt-on.

On a positive note, the Brakes look good and the Calipers are high quality 2-pistons units !

The braking seems to be equivalent in power in normal driving, looking foward to see how they do when im Lapping next Monday ! 

Gonna post a thread after my next Lapping session.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Cool hope all goes well at the track.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

When you're at the track doing your "lapping," ask if anybody has a infrared thermometer so you can measure your disc/caliper temperatures after you've done a run.

Why? Because you MAY be getting hot enough to need to move UP to a heavier-duty (race) grade brake fluid. Just something to think about.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Brakes look good! Too bad these are not plug and play and need to be adapted to the Cruze. The owner of the installation shop I go to says the same as you: Bolt On = some modification.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> When you're at the track doing your "lapping," ask if anybody has a infrared thermometer so you can measure your disc/caliper temperatures after you've done a run.
> 
> Why? Because you MAY be getting hot enough to need to move UP to a heavier-duty (race) grade brake fluid. Just something to think about.


Been there, done that.

Even with my old setup, (EBC Pads and Disc) i had the same Oil i have right now, ATE Super blue Racing oil.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Did one 20min Lapping session tonight, was fun and most of all : THE BRAKES are adequate !

I say adequate because the Ceramic pads that are included in the kit are average at best and im sure if i had some Hawk HP plus pads, it would be insane !

No fading, no overheating. At last.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Good to know we can have some good brakes now.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The backing plates from the new to you diesel should fit your car as they have 300mm (12") brake discs. You may have to drill some new holes if they don't line up, I don't know this though?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> No fading, no overheating. At last.


 Nice glad it worked out well.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Aussie said:


> The backing plates from the new to you diesel should fit your car as they have 300mm (12") brake discs. You may have to drill some new holes if they don't line up, I don't know this though?


Nah, like i said, i think having no back plate improve Air flow and cooling.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm going to have to look into this upgrade for my fronts if they're that much of an improvement.


----------

